

Opera Mobile Emulator - dclaysmith
http://www.opera.com/developer/tools/mobile/

======
rudenoise
It'd make my work so much easier if all the major mobile browsers released
tools like this (outside their ecosystem's SDKs). Opera and FF are in the
unusual position of not being the native choice and are/should do this.

I wonder if there might be reticence, or possibly no incentive, to do so as
the apps market is booming. A stronger web might be bad for app-stores in
general.

~~~
pornel
Firefox has an emulator too: <http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/mobile/> (the
"Developer Tools" download is just a Fennec.app. It's rather spartan, but does
the job)

This is huge contrast with testing in Android Browser:

• requires Android SDK

• launched from commandline (README file explaining that is longer than
Info.plist needed to make it runnable with a click).

• needs extra package downloads started manually from withing the SDK

• needs creation of virtual device (with dozen of irrelevant options to fill
in that are confusing to newcommers)

• slow as hell

RIM with Windows-only SDK scattered over several packages _requiring
registration_ is even worse.

------
luminarious
It's about the easiest way to test a website on a mobile browser, in my
opinion.

------
chrisdew
The downloaded .deb is only 32 bit, with no obvious 64 bit option on the page.

------
john2x
I use this at work to go through blocked websites. Better than nothing.

~~~
michalstanko
I haven't tried, but I think that enabling Turbo in Opera Desktop might have
the same effect?

~~~
StavrosK
It should, actually. Unfortunately I can't test this.

------
neelmegh
how close does it emulate the websites on feature phones like Nokia, Samsung
and other feature phones?

